# Material de pic16F1787/pic16LF1787



## will891 (Dic 1, 2014)

Buenas a atodos, les traigo un material sobre todo lo relacionado con el PIC16F1787 (trabaja con 5v) / PIC16LF1787 (trabaja con 3.3v), éste material ha sido traducido por el Profesor *Rafael Surga* de la *Unexpo -  Puerto Ordaz*, espero les sea de utilidad


----------



## proteus7 (Dic 1, 2014)

vientos, muy buen aporte, ya voy pidiendo unos en aliexpress

gracias a ti por compartirlo y claro a quien lo tradujo(Pofesor Rafael Surga)


----------



## will891 (Dic 8, 2014)

proteus7 dijo:


> vientos, muy buen aporte, ya voy pidiendo unos en aliexpress
> 
> gracias a ti por compartirlo y claro a quien lo tradujo(Pofesor Rafael Surga)



no hay problema bro, un gusto compartir la info


----------

